# Trapping advice



## hroswitha (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm working on a feral project in a nearby area. My own ferals are neutered, and have both food and shelter from the weather, and they're looking sleek and healthy. So the local humane society asked me to help trap cats in this area, as the caretaker for the colony has no vehicle and can't take them to the clinic.

I have trapped, to date, 11 cats there. 4 were around a year old - last spring's surviving kittens - and the rest have been battle scarred old toms. Two of the young ones were pregnant females, and the clinic terminated those pregnancies. 

But I'm continually missing the queens who have to be in that area. I'm putting traps in parts of the complex where cats have been seen traveling through. I'm using high quality bait - tuna and sardines, very stinky. The traps are covered with sheets to make them look more like boxes. The boys go in. The adult females do not.

I know that area has to have at least 2 queens, given the number of young cats in the neighborhood. If I don't catch them soon, I'll be running out there constantly to catch this spring's crop of kittens, and I really am not interested in that. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You're doing everything right. Some cats are very difficult to catch.

Whenever I have a cat that won't enter a trap, I tie the trap open and put food just ouside the entrance. Then day by day I move the food back a little until it's in the back of the trap. This way even a very wary cat will come to trust the trap and be more likely to enter. It takes a lot of visits and a lot of patience.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ditto, on what Greenport said! That's how I've had the best luck, catching most of the wary ones!


----------



## hroswitha (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll put out traps again Sunday night. Cross your fingers, I'll have some older females inside when I check on Monday. I just have to get some of those girl kitties - the cycle of reproduction has to be stopped in there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hrowitha,
All Paws Crossed that you'll be successful!!
You're Awesome for helping these cats!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Try putting out several traps at once. Proceed to do what Greenport Feral suggested for a couple weeks then set the traps all at once. It makes your odds better to get these moms who refuse to go in the traps.


----------

